# Stolen Lurcher - belonging to a Down syndrome boy.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

****This has been cross posted****

Please take some time to read this:

A young Lurcher pup is missing in the West Country on the Dorset/Somerset borders. Bradie is owned by a 5-yr old Downs Syndrome boy who cannot understand why his puppy will not be home at Christmas.

If you live, or know anyone who lives in Dorset, Somerset, Wiltshire or surrounding counties, would you kindly print out (or ask your friends to) this poster and put it in some shop windows?










Let's do all we can to find this lost dog - it would mean so much to the family to have her back for Christmas!

*Personal Message me if you think you've had sightings.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm really sorry I can't help as I don't live in that area, but I really hope the dog is found and returned to the little boy before christmas. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awful, I will crosspost as well.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm getting deja-vu here - I posted this in Dog Chat last night! 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/1239680-post1.html

There's also a Facebook group: 
Get Bradie back | Facebook

Bradie is chipped and being a Hancock lurcher is also tattooed in the ear.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm getting deja-vu here - I posted this in Dog Chat last night!
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/1239680-post1.html
> 
> There's also a Facebook group:
> ...


Oh sorry, didn't know you'd posted it already - thanks for the links xx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just be careful next time to avoid this situation. That's pretty fine. ^_^


----------

